# Error when clicking on links in posts



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi. For the last couple of days, I've been getting this error when clicking on links in posts. Any suggestions?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2016)

No suggestions, I've never seen that before.


----------



## Petek (Dec 7, 2016)

I suggest that you clear your browser's cookies and cache.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2016)

This happens when I'm using the app on my Android phone. I've emptied the phone cache several times, although not in the app itself. I'll try that and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the note - we'll have a look.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, Janet. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app - same result.


----------

